# I am 16 and I'm about to be diagnosed with IBS



## Kristinaa (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello, My name is Kristina and I am new to the community.Yesterday I had a meeting with my gastric specialist and he decided that I need to have an endoscopy and Colonscopy and If nothing is found then we will go about diagnosing me with IBS. They want to wait until I have a yeast infection cleared up because it could be causing the gas,discomfort,debilitating feeling of having to go the bathroom after every meal, nausea after eating and so on. I remember the day exactly when I started to feel sick. It was at the end of september, my friends and I went to king Richards fair and we had later went out to eat. I had Alfredo and right after I just felt horrible and I've felt that way ever since. I'm so happy to find a place where teens my age can talk about these things. Everyone at school just thinks I have bad nausea since I have not really told anyone what is going on, since it is extremely embarrassing to me. Last year I had straight A's and loved school. this year I am just passing by. Classes and social events in general are horrible for me. I have very bad nerves so if I get nervous it just makes my symptoms much worse. and I can't just put of eating because when I get hungry my symptoms get worse. I've also become extremely depressed since my social life and school life have gone down the drain.But i have hope that things will get better as long as I try my best and keep good faith. I was wondering If you guys could share some of your stories and how you deal with IBS.


----------



## RedSoxGirl (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm new to this site and I saw that you haven't gotten any replies to your post. King Richards Fair in Carver, MA? I live in Plymouth! Pretty random that one of the posts I pulled up that I knew the place you were talking about. I see you wrote your post in June did you end up finding out what you have if it is IBS or if its something else? Good luck to you! I know how you feel. Last Feb I started to get sick one day on a Friday and it never went away. Couldn't keep any food down at all. I've had every test you can think of but for two of them I couldn't handle the prep so they couldn't really tell if I had IBD or just IBS. So now I'm going to Boston and seeing a specialist at Boston Medical Center as they let you prep with the Miralax and Gatorade since you can't taste the stuff. So they said I'll be able to get cleared out this time for the colonoscopy. So we'll see how it goes round 2! Hope you are doing better.


----------



## LookToTheWesternSky (Apr 11, 2010)

I am in pretty much exactly the same position as you. Im in year 12- but all this started when I was 16.My friends are great, but I haven't told them yet, im not sure if I will ever be ready to. At the moment Im fine with 'stomache problems' and bad anxiety.I'm working with the school now about special arrangments for exams, since I really want to do well.Im glad there is a place we can all share our problems and experiences!


----------



## Exelweb (Jun 19, 2010)

Dealing with Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) is not so easy as you think. But it doesn't mean that you cannot cure it. I assure you that you will be alright and feel good if you adopt some of the best home remedies. Yes. Instead of wandering around your doctors you can make your own remedy recipes to treat IBS. We provide you the Natural Home Remedies for Irritable Bowel Syndrome that will aid you for sure. After that no pain and only gain......


----------

